# Proud Canadian Soldier - Tribute



## Fishbone Jones (4 Nov 2005)

Great song here to download. Jill served, as did her dad.

http://www.proudcanadiansoldier.com/

Pass it around.


----------



## tomahawk6 (5 Nov 2005)

Nice song but for me the best Canadian song is " A Pittance of Time".

http://www.army.gc.ca/chief_land_staff/remembrance/English/video.asp


----------



## Fishbone Jones (5 Nov 2005)

tomahawk6 said:
			
		

> Nice song but for me the best Canadian song is " A Pittance of Time".
> 
> http://www.army.gc.ca/chief_land_staff/remembrance/English/video.asp



Give me a break. It wasn't meant to be a competition. Lighten up and live with it, eh?


----------



## tomahawk6 (5 Nov 2005)

I thought we all could express an opinion here ?


----------



## the 48th regulator (5 Nov 2005)

> I thought we all could express an opinion here ?



Cheese and Rice, for five six....

They are both good...

didn't know we were voting for the MTV award in the remeberance category.....

dileas

tess


----------

